# Public Land Handgun hunting?



## Onwardoutdoors (Nov 2, 2016)

I am mainly a traditional bowhunter but have always wanted to shoot a deer or bear with a handgun. I shoot competitively with a handgun so I am familiar with the handgun laws regarding that but being under 21 can I hunt on public land with my Handgun? I know on Private land i can with permisson of the land owner but I really want to try it on public land. Any response is appreciated!


----------



## mdgreco191 (Nov 4, 2016)

I am not sure, but would lean towards no.  

I thought you had to be 21 to be in possession of a handgun on private or public land.  Could be wrong, but that is what I thought.


----------



## fishtail (Nov 4, 2016)

Sorry I don't have the ability to provide the needed links but basically if you possess a hunting license you may use any legal firearm regardless of your age. 

If you do shoot competively you already should know this. Possession of the firearm during a shooting event or while hunting is allowed to minors under 21 years of age. 

Purchase is not.

There are other restrictions such as the firearm may not be loaded until actually hunting or participating in a shooting event.

Someone please provide the needed links.
This has been covered a few times here.


----------



## fishtail (Nov 5, 2016)

Hopefully someone will correct me on this subject as I can't access the links needed.

The provision for use of a carry permit on public land was to have the ability to possess  a loaded firearm outside the hunting seasons and included in your vehicle or in a campground etc.
Before this provision it was illegal to have a loaded firearm unless actively hunting regardless if you had a carry permit.

A carry permit is not required to hunt public land with a pistol.


----------



## Onwardoutdoors (Nov 5, 2016)

I knew that I can have it when I'm shooting competitively, I did not know if I am able to have it for hunting. But thanks for everyone for the information. I'm looking forward to shooting a deer with my handgun this year


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Nov 5, 2016)

Here is the link:http://www.georgiapacking.org/GaCode/?title=16&chapter=11&section=132

O.C.G.A. § 16-11-132
Possession of handgun by person under the age of 18 years

(a) For the purposes of this Code section, a handgun is considered loaded if there is a cartridge in the chamber or cylinder of the handgun.

(b) Notwithstanding any other provisions of this part and except as otherwise provided in this Code section, it shall be unlawful for any person under the age of 18 years to possess or have under such person's control a handgun. A person convicted of a first violation of this subsection shall be guilty of a misdemeanor and shall be punished by a fine not to exceed $1,000.00 or by imprisonment for not more than 12 months, or both. A person convicted of a second or subsequent violation of this subsection shall be guilty of a felony and shall be punished by a fine of $5,000.00 or by imprisonment for a period of three years, or both.

(c) Except as otherwise provided in subsection (d) of this Code section, the provisions of subsection (b) of this Code section shall not apply to:

(1) Any person under the age of 18 years who is:

 (D) Hunting or fishing pursuant to a valid license if such person has in his or her possession such a valid hunting or fishing license if required;is engaged in legal hunting or fishing; has permission of the owner of the land on which the activities are being conducted; and the handgun, whenever loaded, is carried only in an open and fully exposed manner;or


----------



## fishtail (Nov 5, 2016)

Thank you very much!!


----------



## fishtail (Nov 9, 2016)

flynlow said:


> I think the OP was implying he is under 21, not 18, and I don't see where this applies to public land.



You are attempting to read too much into it.
It is not to be determined "if this applies to public land".
You need to determine "if this is prohibited on public land". I can't find anything is the WMA regulations prohibiting this use.

Good example, the use of buckshot is allowed  in this State but it is prohibited on WMA's and most federal lands except during dog hunts.

This is just as pertinent as a 16 year old hunting deer on public lands with a rifle. 
A 16 year old may not purchase a rifle or ammunition 
but is allowed to hunt unsupervised on public land.


----------



## fishtail (Nov 9, 2016)

flynlow said:


> Unlawful Activities on WMAs...
> Possessing a firearm during a closed hunting season for an area, except on designated shooting ranges, unless such a firearm is unloaded and stored in a motor vehicle so as to not be readily accessible, except that any person possessing a Weapons Carry License that is valid in this state pursuant to OCGA §§ 16-11-126(f) or 16-11-129 may carry such firearm subject to the limitations of OCGA §§ 16-11-126 and 16-11-127, except where prohibited by federal law.
> Possessing a loaded firearm (a gun is considered loaded if a shell is in the chamber or magazine, a percussion cap is on the nipple, or powder is present on the frizzen pan) in a motor vehicle, except that any person possessing a Weapons Carry License that is valid in this state pursuant to OCGA §§ 16-11-126(f) or 16-11-129 may carry such firearm subject to the limitations of OCGA §§ 16-11-126 and 16-11-127, except where prohibited by federal law.


Reread your (this) post, this reinforces what I've been saying.


----------



## rosewood (Nov 14, 2016)

I believe the weapon carry license is only necessary when only specific weapons are allowed.  I.E., during bow only, black powder only, small game only seasons when you are not allowed to hunt with a handgun.  If a handgun is allowed for someone over 21 for hunting purposes, I believe it is for someone under 21 with a valid hunting license.  It qualifies as for any season where centerfire, larger than .22 caliber applies.  It does have to be carried openly though.  That appears to apply to someone under 16 also but they have to be accompanied by an adult.

Just because a person is DNR doesn't mean they fully understand the law.  Sames goes for any LEO.  I have discovered many that do not fully understand the laws, especially regarding firearms carry.  I believe the below excerpt of the law says exactly what I just said.

"(c) Except as otherwise provided in subsection (d) of this Code section, the provisions of subsection (b) of this Code section shall not apply to:

(1) Any person under the age of 18 years who is:

(D) Hunting or fishing pursuant to a valid license if such person has in his or her possession such a valid hunting or fishing license if required;is engaged in legal hunting or fishing; has permission of the owner of the land on which the activities are being conducted; and the handgun, whenever loaded, is carried only in an open and fully exposed manner;"

Rosewood


----------

